# Wondering What this is Worth... Larry Bird on Tickets (2) - His Last Season - Boston Garden Flyer



## Leapa (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm not a professional collector by any means. I just collect things I love... just so happens A LOT of that is around Boston sports. I have no interest in selling this. The more it's worth the more I'd hold on to it. So please, no offers to purchase. Just a conversation piece if nothing else. Unprofessional opinions are welcomed. They are all representative of "the market" in my opinion.

So these are in very good condition. They went into the frame as soon as I got them. The flyer is what they were giving out at the door the evening of this particular game. What do you think it's worth?

Here is a picture of it:








It's two ticket stubs and the flyer.

Any comments, thoughts, questions etc. are appreciated, especially about this piece. It's a favorite of mine.

Many thanks!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't know a thing about this kind of stuff, but if there's no autograph on it, could it be worth much?


----------



## Leapa (Jul 22, 2015)

Not sure - but this guy thinks we're starting at $150 based on his listing (see link below). This is the only thing I've been able to find online regarding this item. Obviously the flyer has to be worth something more... but I wanted to open it up to a public forum.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Game-33-LAR...774?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aed2b7b8e


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I'd suggest going to memorabilia shop or dig into eBay if you looking to get a good take on what the value is.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I'll give you 2$


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I'll give you 2$


I'll kick that up to $2.15


----------

